# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Сектакль-концерт

## МэриКу

Этот Спектакль-концерт подойдет для праздника села или же в рамках проведения мероприятий ко Дню России.

(Сценарий спектакля-концерта )
1
Председатель -Ну! И куда мы собрались? А ну-ка марш домой!
Думали этот раз не поймаю?
Кристина фельдшер - Всех не переловите Александр Михайлович!
Катя бухгалтер - Сердца у вас нет!
Ира доярка - Лучше чем за нами по вокзалам гоняться, мужиков в колхоз привлёк!
Надя доярка - Хоть бы подумал, как нам здесь без женихов!
Председатель – Девоньки, милые! Ну что я могу сделать? Бегут мужики из колхоза хоть убей.
Лариса почтальон - Скука в колхозе. Никакого досуга для трудящихся.  
Кристина фельдшер - Вот-вот! Работай да спи!
Марина завклубом – А я хочу сказать, что если поторопиться, то есть вероятность успеть на танцы.
1 (песня «Сегодня праздник у девчат»)
(Появляется почтальон. 
Лариса – Председателя не видали?
Марина – Домой пошёл. А что?
Лариса – Только что мне домой позвонили. К нам едет корреспондент газеты. Какой не расслышала.
Катя – Надеюсь, это мужчина?
Лариса – Вредный! Обещал заглянуть в каждый угол.
Надя – А чего нам бояться – у нас везде шик, блеск и красота. Пошли, девочки!
2
(Председатель, корреспондент и Равшан)
Председатель – Так вы значит к нам с проверкой.
Корреспондент Роман – Ну что вы! Хочу статью написать о вашем колхозе. И так сказать увидеть всё своими глазами.  
Председатель – Это можно. Лучшие работницы у меня! Первые доярки, продавщицы- загляденье! А остальные – просто красавицы! И все как одна – хочу замуж! А зачем? 
Корреспондент – Действительно. Я вот тоже не женат!
Равшан – И я не женат. 
Рома – А всё почему?
2 (песня «Люди встречаются»)
3
(Крик петуха , песня «Хорошие девчата». На сцене 2 доярки. Появляется председатель и корреспондент)
Председатель – Вот товарищ, корреспондент, наша ферма. А это гордость нашего колхоза – наши передовые доярки – Васильевна и Николаевна.
Надя  -  Ну ты уж скажешь, Михалыч! Здрасьте!
Ира - Проходите. Молочка отведайте. Наше молочко вкусное!
Надя – А что это ты, председатель, такой довольный?
Председатель – Вас увидал – радуюсь! 
Надя – И мы тебе рады. Уж как рады! Вот подпиши-ка.
Предс – Не понял, это что?
Ира – Как что? Заявление на отпуск. Пять лет в отпуске не были, пора бы и отдохнуть.
Предс – Ну что вы прямо при посторонних.
Надя – А вот пусть  и он знает. 
Ира - как ты нас никуда от себя не отпускаешь.
Председатель - А коров доить кто будет?
Надя – Да хоть ты. А у нас путёвки! На море!
Ира - Хоть раз отдохнём по человечески!
Корреспондент  – Дамочки!  Море сейчас не актуально?
Надя – Чего?
Ира  - А давайте-ка с нами!
3	(песня «У моря у синего моря)
Ира - Ну как? Впечатляет?
Надя - Тогда подписывай! 
Председ – Вы, это… завтра зайдите…  А нам ещё в медпункт успеть надо.

4
(На сцене медпункт. Девушка-фельдшер поёт песню «Берёза». По окончании входит парень-гастарбайтер Равшан)
4 (песня «Берёза»)
Равшан – Доктор, можно войти?
Кристина – Заходите Равшан. На что жалуетесь.
Равшан – Зачем жаловаться? Ни на кого не жалуюсь.
Кристина – Вы не поняли. Что у вас болит?
Равшан – Да, болит! Сердце болит!
5 песня «Я встретил девушку»
Кристина – Купите вот эти лекарства. Принимать три раза в день после еды.

5
(На сцене Дом культуры. В нём библиотека. Мария и Марина, Лариса )
Мария библиотекарь – Так, стол сюда. Книги сюда. Хоть бы знать, что проверять будет.
Лариса – А я слыхала, что это не проверяющий вовсе, а корреспондент.
Марина – Как это слыхала?
Лариса – Он с председателем нашим шушукался. А я почту заносила и всё слышала.
Марина – Девочки, вот бы написал о нас в газете – глядишь мужики в наш колхоз и потянулись бы.
Мария библиотекарь  – Как же, потянутся они! Михалыч да Равшан-гастарбайтер. А годы ведь летят!

6 (песня «Мужиков надо любить»)

6
(Марина пытается повесить афишу фильма «Угрюм-река». Входит корреспондент) 
Корреспондент – Извините, я немного заблудился. 
Марина – А разве Александр Михайлович вас не сопровождает?
Корреспондент – Его срочно в район вызвали. А это я понимаю очаг культуры вашего колхоза.
Марина – Правильно понимаете.
Корреспондент – «Угрюм-река». А о чём же интересно  это кино? 
Марина – Про любовь…
7 (песня «Широка река»)

7
(Магазин. Продавщица Оксана, медик Кристина, почтальон Лариса)
Лариса – Эй, в магазине! Принимай почту и распишись.
Кристина – Всем привет! А хлеб уже привезли?
Оксана продавец– И хлеб и конфеты свежие.
Кристина – Мне «Белочку» 200 грамм.
Лариса –А я возьму «Кара-кум» и «Золотой ключик»
Кристина – Девочки, знаете где поселился наш гость? Рядом со мной!
Ира – Поздравляю! Теперь у тебя замечательный сосед!
8 (песня «Сосед»)
Лариса – Так! Журнал  «Фармакология». Это в медпункт . Программа и кроссворды – тебе. Эти газеты – в управление. Письма бабе Маше, тёте Клаве, а это кому? Да это ж Наде. Надь! Твой Витька телеграмму прислал!
Надя – И что? Пишет, та что?
Лариса – Люблю, пишет, приедит.
(читает и поёт свою песню)
9 (песня «Целуй меня горячей»)

8
(На скамеечке сидят Марина и Маша.)
 Мария– Вот и кино закончилось. А этот фотокор на тебя смотрел. Я видела.
Марина – На экран смотреть надо было. 
Мария– У нас не спрячешься. 
Марина – Рад бы да не с кем!
10 (песня «От людей на деревне не спрячешься»)
(появляется Рома)
Рома – Не помешаю? 
Мария – Нет что вы. Присаживайтесь!
Рома – С удовольствием!
Марина – Ну и как вам кино?
Рома – Прелестно! И герой такой настоящий! 
Мария – А что же вы о себе ничего не рассказываете?
Марина – А то знаете ли о вас тут всякое говорят…
Рома – Не женат, не употребляю, не привлекался. А если точнее… (поёт песню)
12 (песня «Хвастать милая не стану»)
Ира – Вот вы где? А там такое! Целая бригада мужиков приехала коровник строить. И Надин Витька с ними  красивый, лысый!
Председатель – Вот вам и женихи! Потому что девушки у нас – просто клад.
Равшан – Почему только девушки? А я не клад да?
Кристина – сердце не болит? Таблетки принимаете?
Оксана продавец – Принимает и не только таблетки.
Надя – Хорошо сидим! А где-то играет гармонь.
Ира – И хорошо-то как.
13 (песня «Одинокая гармонь»)
Ира – А чего это мы загрустили? А ну-ка, гармонь, растяни меха, повесели нас после дня трудового! Пой, Марина!
14 (песня «Гармонист»)
Лариса – Товарищ, корреспондент, я извиняюсь, а ваша фамилия не Новиков?
Рома – А вы, дамочка, с какой целью интересуетесь?
Лариса – А на эту фамилию – письмо. Заказное! Духами пахнет.
Марина – Точно. Отправитель – просто Галина.  Так вот вы какой!
Рома – Да такой же как и вы.
15 (песня «Галина»)
Ира – Люди добрые, вечер-то какой. Ну грех не отведать нашей малиновой настойки. Сама малину собирала ягодка к ягодке. А уж воспоминания какие!
16 (песня «Ягода-малина»)
Председатель – Ну что, Роман, посмотрел ты всё. Что скажешь?
Рома – Если честно, я даже не ожидал, что можно так любить свою землю.
И.В – А как же её не любить? Разве есть что- лучше утренней росы и пения птиц?
Марина – Разве есть что-то лучше вкуса свежего хлеба и парного молока?
Кристина – Что может сравниться с нашей великой страной, нашей Россией?
14 (песня «Что может быть лучше России»)

----------

